# Picture storage website?



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know a good website to store your pictures?

I had photobucket but there is a limit of 550mb storage.

Anyone know of a bigger storage or unlimited storage that is free  

Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

PB has a limit? Surprised I haven't hit it yet.

25 GB of free storage on Windows Live/Skydrive


----------



## trynoflush (Apr 15, 2010)

I've always used PB, so I have a couple older accounts, but newer accounts have the cap on them now. 

Other places I can think of off the top of my head are Flicker or Imageshack


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ya i don't like the cap on PB now.. its 500MB

Flickr is not bad since its 100MB/month.

I've signed up for both for now


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.Webshots.com allows a limit of 9300 pictures and 930 videos before transitioning to one of their 'premium' (chargeable) accounts.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> http://www.Webshots.com allows a limit of 9300 pictures and 930 videos before transitioning to one of their 'premium' (chargeable) accounts.


that's awesome!

thanks


----------

